# Decide what my next tool should be



## adhd (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi everybody
I cant decide between these two:

Dewalt cordless angle grinder:
http://www.itslondon.co.uk/pd_DEWDC411N_DC411N_Dewalt18vCordlessGrinderToolOnly.htm

or 

Dewalt cordless reciprocating saw (or sawsall as you call it)
http://www.itslondon.co.uk/pd_DEWDC385N_DC385N_Dewalt18vCordlessRecipSawToolOnly.htm

I think I usually need the grinder more, but as I think of my previous work, there have been lots of situations where i couldve put the saw to good use.
I`m in the UK, London, and parking is always an issue here. The point of that is, you never know when you need 110v tools (usually on bigger sites), or 240v if working in a house. Carrying around a 110v transformer enters into a sever conflict with my OCD which won`t let me be if I`m not confortable knowing that i can use my tools anytime anywhere on their own without needing an extra transformer. If I`d be in the states, id invest in the biggest in the biggest corded tools and just slam the biggest transformer in my van, but keeping things as compact as possible in London - pays off.
Thats why i need my tools to be cordless. Id rather invest in 4 more 18V Dewalt batteries and an extra charger (already have two of the new XRP 18V (20V Max in the states) batteries and a charger) than in lots of extension leads, transformer and tools that I can use only in specific conditions.

Therefore, what do you think. Besides that im crazy.
Thank you.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Don't waste our time before you post an intro...For heavens sake, it's SUPERBOWL SUNDAY...we don't have time for this.


----------



## adhd (Feb 5, 2012)

Got it mate chill now oy.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Do not tell Titan to "chill" or he will make make a mean face at you. :laughing:

Get the recip saw first. You will lose some power with the cordless version and the battery will be dead at the most inconvenient times. That's the trade off for mobility.


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

I use my cordless sawzall way more then my cordless grinder. I actually use my cordless vacuam more then anything. I went makita been really happy had à bad expérience with dewalt wont ne going back to any of their tools.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I've owned the Dewalt cordless angle grinder and I couldn't get rid of it fast enough...that thing was a joke. Their sawzall is great!


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I use my sawzall every day, but mines a makita 18v lith. I'm not sure how the Dewalts are thought, I have to belive they are just as good as their drills and such. Good luck to you from Texas. :thumbup:


----------



## adhd (Feb 5, 2012)

Actually the sawzall does make more sense, as i think it successfully replaces a jigsaw as well. I was thinking i need the grinder mostly to make neat chases to bury copper pipes, but i can do without for a while. I am going to get the reciprocating saw then.
Can I ask why was the Dewalt cordless grinder a joke? I also read the same thing about Makita`s cordless grinder.
Whats wrong with them.



seanny deep said:


> I went makita been really happy had à bad expérience with dewalt wont ne going back to any of their tools.


Mate, I currently own two Makita cordless 18V 3ah combi drills, an LXT BHP 451RFE which is their current top of the line 18V cordless and a LXT BHP 453RFX which is one of its smaller brothers, and they just fade away when it comes to power and pretty much anything else, if compared to my third drill which is Dewalt DCD 985. The Dewalt decimates it if we`re talking 2" forstner bits or bigger. Thats where the Dewalt shines, altough on paper the Makita has more torque. Plus ive read that the new 18V 3ah Makita batteries go bad after a year, im currently in the process of ditching both the Makita drills.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

adhd said:


> Actually the sawzall does make more sense, as i think it successfully replaces a jigsaw as well. I was thinking i need the grinder mostly to make neat chases to bury copper pipes, but i can do without for a while. I am going to get the reciprocating saw then.
> Can I ask why was the Dewalt cordless grinder a joke? I also read the same thing about Makita`s cordless grinder.
> Whats wrong with them.


The grinder will spin VERY, VERY slowly and will eat the crap outta the battery...leaving you half finished with your project.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Sawzall all the way. You don't need a cord for the grinder but you will need a box O' batteries. Nothing pisses you off more than crawling into some crevice just to crawl back out for a new battery.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

adhd said:


> Got it mate chill now oy.


Oi, eh, you a skin?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> The grinder will spin VERY, VERY slowly and will eat the crap outta the battery...leaving you half finished with your project.


 I have the 28 volt Milwaukee -- Even with a brand new freshly charged battery it's great for about 90 seconds before it craps out and starts spinning too slowly to do much of anything with.


----------



## adhd (Feb 5, 2012)

Sawsall it is then. Thanks for your replies.
Not a skin, actually i grew up in the USA, left at 14, 16 years later still have my American accent. That "oy" was on a funny note, as it gets me everytime i hear someone talking like that lol.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

adhd said:


> Sawsall it is then. Thanks for your replies.
> Not a skin, actually i grew up in the USA, left at 14, 16 years later still have my American accent. That "oy" was on a funny note, as it gets me everytime i hear someone talking like that lol.


 
every time I read one of your posts now that you posted that "oy" I hear a brit accent. :thumbup:


----------

